# Is it ok to reserve & use seasoned flour for gravy making AFTER dredging the meat in?



## JuanaCook (Sep 2, 2011)

*Is it ok to reserve & use seasoned flour for gravy making AFTER dredging the meat in?*

NewB making slow-cooker chuck roast asks “Is it ok to reserve & use seasoned flour for gravy making AFTER dredging the meat in it?”

I have read posts elsewhere that say no, other that say yes and recommend it.  I would think it should be ok since the seasonings and flour will be 'cooked' well above 140 degrees for a few minutes.

Thanks


----------



## dcSaute (Sep 2, 2011)

jeesh, I hope so.  need to check if I croaked since I started doing that coupla'decades ago....

wheat flour actually requires temps close to 200'F to thicken "completely" - and 15-20 minutes to cook out the raw taste.  that's quite adequate to do in any little buggies that may have been on the meat.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll do you one better. The last time I made stew I put the seasoned flour in the freezer after dredging the meat in it  I plan on using it the next time I make stew. It seemed like such a waste to throw it out. Lately I've been trying to conserve on certain items if I think it's safe to reuse them and storage isn't an issue. And using flour to make gravy as you described Juana is one of them.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 2, 2011)

If I'm going to use it right away, yes. But I don't save it in the freezer or otherwise. It becomes a real germ collector. Besides, it's too inexpensive to worry about saving it after it's contaminated.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 2, 2011)

Selkie said:


> If I'm going to use it right away, yes. But I don't save it in the freezer or otherwise. It becomes a real germ collector. Besides, it's too inexpensive to worry about saving it after it's contaminated.


 
I'll let you know how it works out


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't see a problem either way.  Certainly, using it for two purposes in the same meal isn't a problem.  I'd keep it refrigerated if there was a couple of hours between uses.  Freezing would be imperative if you mean to keep it longer. than a day.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Sep 3, 2011)

I have always saved leftover dredging flour/cornmeal in the freezer.

Not dead yet.


----------



## JuanaCook (Sep 3, 2011)

We survived too.  I know this was a trivial question for your collective levels of experience, but it is a useful tidbit for newcomers.

Many thanks.


----------



## JMediger (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't think it's trivial ... I consider myself a pretty proficient cook and find myself wondering the same thing when I make stew or cube steak.  Thank you for asking out loud!


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 3, 2011)

It's a very valid question Juana, thank you.

Actually,  up until a few months ago it never occurred to me to make gravy out of dredging flour.  I'm not sure why, but I sure do it now as it's already seasoned.

I don't freeze it for long term use though.  Something just doesn't feel right about that, and certainly it wouldn't feel right to dredge beef in leftover chicken flour.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 3, 2011)

I would have never thought of this, always just pitched my leftover flour.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 3, 2011)

it's a really good question!

i've always tossed any leftover flour, simply because i figured you'd only be saving a few cents, and the risks are too great. 

but because of juana's thread, i've thought more about it and i'd agree that it can be safely used within the same meal, and i never thought of freezing it which would make it safe to a degree.

good question, juana.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 3, 2011)

Flour same day, same meat, poultry dish/meal? Never heard of using anything else. Refrigerate/Freeze for later? Never have. ~~However the meal coating to fry fish.....I sift, freeze and reuse.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 3, 2011)

After giving this a little more thought, I don't know if I'd save the flour (freeze) if I used a wet coating, like if I was doing chicken and went from the buttermilk to the flour and back again a couple times. It might get kind of yucky and clumpy. 
When I did stew meat I had the well seasoned (worth more than a few cents) flour in a ziploc bag, tossed the meat into it to coat, and the flour looked the same after removing the meat cubes. That's what gave me the thought to freeze it. It wasn't like there was blood in the bag, lol. I figured it would still be good enough for the same protein getting well cooked again.
It's not like I'd use it to make pizza dough


----------

